# Port Rowan, Ontario



## TimWarris (Sep 20, 2010)

Taken last evening not far from where I live.  This harbour on Lake Erie is situated in such a way that the water can get glass calm on some evenings.  Timed right, one can get a pretty good reflection image.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 20, 2010)

That's an excellent shot.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mersad (Sep 21, 2010)

Love the reflection!


----------



## john sherratt (Sep 21, 2010)

Love it


----------



## dancer (Sep 21, 2010)

You got the timing right. The color, composition and everything else as well. Nice work.


----------



## iamsneaky13 (Sep 21, 2010)

i love the reflection! this is just an opinion, but i would not have included the piers, and instead shown more of the sky.  but actually im not to sure, just a suggestion


----------



## michaelleggero (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah, great job, usually i give some little tips here and there but this one is just nice the way you got it  the only thing i thought of was to crop out the docks.. then it has a very surreal effect like a salvador dali look

Mike Leggero

http://www.michaelleggero.com


----------

